# Woodchip Burner



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I found a Great deal tonight, it relates to this post by coyote1
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=88520
I saw this  other post about using a mesh strainer to make a wood chipburner 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88973
and decided to try to find one. Checked the dollar stores ect...none as big as I wanted. Sooo tonight I went to wally world with Mrs SOB to continue the hunt....Ended up with this




They each already have a metal ring attched to the bottom, to hold the shape when you force the bottom up to create the woodchip burning track...Bonus!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Heres what they look like after I shaped them


Here is some pics of each of them with my cell phone on them to compare sizes. the small one


medium size


Large one


3 different sizes!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 This is great! I'll be trying each one with Hickory chips and timing each one to see how long they create TBS. Thanks to Coyote1 and Surgem7 for you ideas! I need to make some mods to mount them to a frame to hold them in the air also...All this for $7.00...they were on clearance!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Wish me luck... Hope these work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




SOB


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 13, 2010)

Great Idea SOB!

I've been playing with this cold smoker thing for the past week.  Started out with various diameter 8" long tubes, made of SS screen, stuffed with hickory wood chips, oak planer chips and/or oak sawdust.  With 100% oak sawdust, each 8" tube burned approx. 2 hours.  I burned up most of a 5 gallon bucket of oak sawdust over the past week playing with different diameters and lengths.




3/4", 1", 1 1/4" & 1 1/2" Diameter Screen Tubes all 8" 

All 8" long tubes burned approx 2 hours with Oak Sawdust.


3/4" x 34" SS Screen Tube
http://[img]http//i758.photobucket..../Smoke Generator/SmokeScreenPics011.jpg[/IMG]
34" Tube Burned Approx. 4 1/2 Hours With Oak Sawdust.

Oak sawdust worked best for me


Todd


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so I got home from work dead tired,wanted to go to bed. But something was calling my name???My woodchip burners! I had to try them. So I figured out a way to suspend them in the air... set them on a tin can, an empty Quart paint can or a mixed nut can,ect. Heres what I came up with... a can platform for the burner


Fits nicely

Filled with hickory woodchips(sawdust)


Here is a liquid candle that Mrs SOB had picked up to use in the halloween pumpkins.












FYI at the starting point keep the chips thin then gradually build them up to the amount you prefer.Heres the large and small one in action.


Heres the small one started at one point and burning around in both directions. Ahh the thin blue smoke!


Be back with updates as things burn
SOB


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well you have a nice an neat idea there it's the first one that I have seen. It looks like it works really good too.


----------



## treegje (Feb 14, 2010)

cool idea
fires in 2 directions have also an advantage,as one would extinguish the ather fires burn even further


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 14, 2010)

What seems to be the best advantage is , that by burning in both directions you can double the voulme (or amount ) of smoke produced...if that makes sense??? I am not sure if one fire burning ,in one direction,on the burner will create enough smoke to fill my big smoker?? It is a verticle smoker 18" wide x 24" deep x72" tall. I'll do more testing to find out.
SOB


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 14, 2010)

Well here we are at 1 hour in the test burn and the small one is at 1/2 way 


Here it is 2 hours in and the small one is just about done,,, the large one is at 1/4 of the way around...


Here at 4hours and 20 mins the large one is just past half way...


So if this test were to continue, Its not ! Time to grill some ribeyes on the UDS!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The large burner would burn approximately 4 hours. I am Amazed at how completely the chips burn. There is only a small amount of black ash left that falls through the screen.

 The chip burners Produce a nice smelling smoke , not harsh at all.
Produce very little heat 
use no electricty,or gas
results should be able to be reproduced pretty consistantly.
 Alas I still have more testing to do before I use it for my next big cheese smoke!

SOB


----------



## treegje (Feb 14, 2010)

a successful test 







to share the idea


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 14, 2010)

SOB,

Way Cool!

Great Test and Pics!

What's the diameter of the large and small colanders you used?

How long did it take to fire up with the candle?

Wally World is out up here, but gonna hit the dollar store today.



Todd


----------



## brohnson (Feb 14, 2010)

Great Work! :)


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 14, 2010)

I checked the dollar stores here and they only had very small strainers , 4" dia at the most.
The large one is 10" ,med one is 8 1/2" ,and small one is 7 1/2"   . With the starting point being a thin layer of chips, it took less than a minute to start the chips smoldering on their own. It is a great idea and I'm glad surgem7 came up with it. I might try some cheese today with it.

SOB


----------



## hounds51 (Feb 14, 2010)

My hats off to you. A great idea, and thanks for spending the time and effort and for shareing your experiment. This looks promising for future smokes.
Thanks again.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got done using the large burner for a cheese ssmoke and it worked perfectly!! Best $7.00 I've spent at wally world! Check out my cheese post.

SOB


----------

